# Feral kitten one infected eye



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm in the process of getting 6 feral cats spayed/neutered as part of a mini-TNR...

I've been feeding them all regularly, and each day they come a little closer and are a little less frightened. One of the kittens I saw, has her one eye swollen shut... I'm not sure why, whether it was due to a fight, or getting hit by something, or infection? The city we live in is quite polluted as is, so I don't think their immune system is as vulnerable as some indoor only kittens. She is one of 3 siblings, and the others seem fine... 

My question is, what should I do? I am leaving for a two-week holiday from tomorrow, so if anything... I will have to wait until I get back. Though they are not yet friendly enough to be put in a carrier, and I don't know what other illnesses or issues they may have... I could also wait for them to get spayed/neutered as the vet will be seeing them for that. That will be after I am back as well.. Any thoughts?


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

If you are leaving tomorrow, it sounds like the kitty will have to wait until you get back. And by the way...have a great vacation!


----------

